# want to install blinds on sliding doors



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

Post a picture please. I have sliding glass doors with weird ceiling issues and it took me forever to solve the problem. Pictures will help with solutions.


----------



## Tool Junkie (Sep 26, 2007)

I use to own a Blind Company and this was always a big issue:

Options:
Venitian Blinds
You can order blinds with a 2 on 1 option. This would be one long headrail with two smaller blinds coming down from them (sized accordingly). You will have to order extension blocks with them, they will protude the blinds past the door handle. Make sure that you rrder the valance return extra long so it looks like a professional fit. Remember any venitan product will have a tendency to "splay" towards the bottom of a long blind, in other words start to open slightly.

One problem with ordering venetian blinds for this is that if they are thick (wood) then they will stack high and if you are tall you may hit your head on them. Hint: the wider the blades the less the stack you will have.

Verticle Blinds
Not my favorite but many people like them. You must install extenion blocks so the brakets will extend far enough, some brackets can extend enough without the blocks. The key is to cut the returns so they hit the wall for a professional look.

Panel Blinds
THese are a pieces of fabric that slide on a horizontal track. they look nicer then you would think but are contmporary looking.

Cordless cellular blinds
You can install these blinds above each door on the molding using extension blocks. Onw way to make them look really nice is to order a wooden valance to stretch across the whole length with the proper return lenghts. this is a really sharp look but can get costly.

Woven woods:
THis are sharp and can also be ordered with a two on one option, just make sure you order extension blocks and extra long valance returns. Woven woods will also stack really high on a door.

Hope this helps


----------

